# Is the union getting weak in socal?



## calispark (May 26, 2013)

Is it just me or is the union having more and more trouble getting work consistently out here? I was thinking about goin union when i journey out but when most of the work goes non union and companies like berg and helix are big enough to take that work from the unions wats the point outside of LA County? I truly feel like goin union is best if you can stay working and based on where you live the union has a stronger grip on the work, like say Texas. Or LA county where there's so much work union and non union are doing well. Other than that it doesn't seem like the union is as good an idea as it used to be for a socal electrician?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Well let's see I'm wanting something wired , union shop wants x - amount of dollars , non union shop wants less to wire the same thing , same job same outcome less money. It's not rocket science duh


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have great pride in getting paid less for the same work.
Its like opposite of sticking it to the man.
Being stuck by the man and thinking its a good thing for some self punishing reason. 

Hey honey, guess what?
I make less than other people doing the same work. Ain't ya proud of my independence!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ampman said:


> Well let's see I'm wanting something wired , union shop wants x - amount of dollars , non union shop wants less to wire the same thing , same job same outcome less money. It's not rocket science duh


https://www.reddit.com/r/FloridaMan


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

jrannis said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/FloridaMan


What's your point


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This thread could really use some Marachi music.....


----------



## fistofbolts (Jan 25, 2014)

ampman said:


> Well let's see I'm wanting something wired , union shop wants x - amount of dollars , non union shop wants less to wire the same thing , same job same outcome less money. It's not rocket science duh


Because i am sure that's how simple it works out....if this was the simple truth then unions would be gone within a year.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Around here, unions are going to get all the big projects and there will only be other union contractors to compete against if you are taking on one of those bids. The union only losses power when there is no significant size jobs going on.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Weak licensing? Illegal labors wiring things......
Its weird how liberal california is and look at what is happening. It seems the same dems who support union labor, also support hosting illegals. Seems counter productive.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

calispark said:


> Is it just me or is the union having more and more trouble getting work consistently out here? I was thinking about goin union when i journey out but when most of the work goes non union and companies like berg and helix are big enough to take that work from the unions wats the point outside of LA County? I truly feel like goin union is best if you can stay working and based on where you live the union has a stronger grip on the work, like say Texas. Or LA county where there's so much work union and non union are doing well. Other than that it doesn't seem like the union is as good an idea as it used to be for a socal electrician?


So...are you working for an union firm?


----------

